
The Success of Kayak.com - prakash
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/958590/print
======
fallentimes
Interesting article; I actually thought Kayak received pay per click, leads
AND commissions in various forms depending on the airline.

This is a good one too: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/23/mobissimo-
has-1223-the-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/23/mobissimo-has-1223-the-
capital-of-kayak-and-out-executes-them/)

Some of Mobissimo's main problems are that their name is forgettable and their
home page isn't near as slick as Kayak's.

------
maw
Its success seemed foreordained to me from the beginning: a travel site that
knows about international flights and whose UI isn't a complete disaster.

------
wallflower
"Kayak.com secures $196 million funding"

A startup?

"Kayak.com's founders include Steve Hafner, co-founder and chief executive
officer of Kayak.com and a co-founder of Orbitz Inc. in 1999"

